# Not getting Emails can anyone help!!!



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

I am only getting spam e mail, and not getting any e mail since weds, what is going on ? how do I fix this??? I posted some cars on craigslist on Tues, got some responses, and now I am wondering if someone on Craigslist has hacked me???


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If you are getting spam, then your email is working, it may not be working right, but it is working.

What program do you use for email?
Have you tried sending yourself an email and see what it does? if not please try and let us know.


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

Yahoo mail, I went through all their prompts, and got it going, BUT, I have lost mail for 2 days,, lost in cyberspace, reported it to Yahoo. We will see how fast my response is


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

green5acres said:


> Yahoo mail, I went through all their prompts, and got it going, BUT, I have lost mail for 2 days,, lost in cyberspace, reported it to Yahoo. We will see how fast my response is


You didn't really address Mnn's question. Have you tested your email account by sending email from your own account, or other legitimate accounts? What were the results? Was email returned to the sender, just evaporated along the way, or did it arrive?


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

I did send myself an E mail, I did get it, but now I am wondering how I can retrieve my lost mail... Normally I wouldnt care about it, but we had some stuff listed on Craigslist and looking for replies from a potential buyer.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I have had the same thing with yahoo mail this week, I havent gotten anything in a week.


----------

